# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Anerkennung PJ Irland Uni Galway?????

## maumel

Hallo,

habe fr Mrz- Juli 2007 eine Zusage fr mein Chirurgie- Tertial im Portiuncula Hospital in Ballinasloe in Irland.
Ein Lehrkrankenhaus der Uni Galway ist es, zur Anerkennung beim LPA Berlin braucht man 1 Stempel vom Krankenhaus und die " Gleichstellung wie ein hiesiger Student der Uni", also 1 Stempel der Universitt Galway....

Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob es easy ist, zu derUni zu fahren und sich den Stempel zu holen, oder ob es vielleicht gar nicht so einfach mglich ist?????

Bitte um dringende Anrwort!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muriel

Hallo, 
ich war zwar nicht in Ballinasloe, aber in Castlebar, welches ebenfalls Lehrkrankenhaus von Galway ist, daher kann ich Dir etwas dazu sagen  :Grinnnss!:  Es ist alles kein Problem mit der Anerkennung. Du musst Dir zunchst vom KH das Formular ausfllen und unterschreiben lassen, dass Du von ... bis... als PJ-ler bei denen warst (ich denke mal auch Euer LPA drfte da bestimmte Vordrucke haben). Damit gehst Du dann zum Dekanat in Galway (das ist im Uini-Klinikum), gibst Ihnen das, und nach Ablauf des Zeitraumes des PJ wird dann dieses andere Formular (dass Du die gleichen Pflichten, Rechte etc hattest) vom Dekan unterschrieben. Solltest Du dann schon wieder in Deutschland sein, schicken sie Dir das zu. Das ging vllig problemlos bei mir, ich hatte eine knappe Woche spter den Brief im Kasten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kikchen

hi muriel!
habe vor kurzem auch eine zusage fr innere in castlebar bekommen. wei aber noch nicht so recht ob ich das annehmen soll weil ich bers pj in irland nur geteilte meinungen gehrt habe.
wie war es denn da so? kannst du es fr ein halbes tertial weiterempfehlen?
lg kikchen

----------


## Muriel

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich sowie alle mein deutschen Kollegen, die mit mir da waren (Mai-September 05) begeistert waren. Eine Freundin, die vor zwei Monate von dort wiedergekommen ist, war noch genaso begeistert (bezieht sich alles auf Castlebar). Von wo kamen denn die schlechten Erfahrungen? Auch Castlebar oder was anderes?

----------


## Sackbauer

> habe vor kurzem auch eine zusage fr innere in castlebar bekommen. wei aber noch nicht so recht ob ich das annehmen soll weil ich bers pj in irland nur geteilte meinungen gehrt habe.


Und warum bewirbt man sich fuer was, was man dann nicht annehmen will????

----------


## Muriel

Manchmal kann es ja durchaus dauern, bis die Entscheidungsfindung gegriffen hat. Dann ist es doch nur gut, wenn man sich vorher schon mal darum bemht hat, im Falle einer positiven Entscheidung, die entsprechenden Wege eingeschlagen zu haben. Da es sich um etwas handelt, das man sehr gut und ohne Probleme weder auf der eigenen noch auf der anderen Seite wieder absagen kann, sehe ich kein Problem.

----------


## kikchen

Hi!
Sackbauer, bewirbst du dich nie gleichzeitig an mehreren Unis und hast spter (wenn du Glck hast) die Qual der Wahl?
Das ist jedenfalls meine Strategie und bis jetzt fahr ich auch ganz gut damit  :hmmm...: 
Naja ich hab ber Irland ganz allgemein gehrt dass die irischen Studenten nicht gerade viel praktisch machen und man deshalb lange hinterherlaufen muss um deutlich zu machen dass wir da etwas mehr drauf haben und auch wollen. Allerdings hab ich das nur so "gehrt" (von einem Freund der einen Freund hat der jemanden kennt der wiederum einen Bekannten hat der.....). Aber vielen Dank Muriel fr diesen positiven Bericht!!!
LG

----------


## Muschen

Hallo kikchen und Muriel,

fr welches Tertial habt Ihr euch beworben/bereits absolviert? Wann muss man sich vorher bewerben, damit man eine reelle Chance hat? Wie luft es mit Unterkunft/Verpflegung?

----------


## Muriel

ich habe mich knapp anderthalb Jahre vorher beworbe, andere sehr viel krzer. Unterkunft undVerplegung sind in Castlebar jedermanns eigene Sache. Ich habe dort Chirurgie gemacht.

----------


## kikchen

ich habe mich fast ein jahr vorher beworben. bei der zusage schickt dir die sekretrin dann eine liste von leuten zu die gerne ein zimmer vermieten wrden. gar kein problem.

----------


## Evil

Es reicht auch, im Voraus 5 Nchte oder so in einem Hostel zu buchen, Du findest reltiv gut vor Ort etwas... wenn Du nicht gerade whrend der Galway Race Week Ende Juli ankommst

Stell Dich allerdings darauf ein, da Du praktisch nicht viel eigenverantwortlich wirst tun drfen. Die theoretischen Seminare sind klasse, aber eigene Patienten betreuen oder auch richtig in den Arbeitsablauf des Hospital eingebunden wirst Du nicht.
Dafr gibt es recht viel Freizeit... und sieh zu, da Du in die Student Sport Clubs und Student Societies kommst, das ist richtig klasse!

Infos gibt es hier: http://www.nuigalway.ie/ unter current students/recreation

----------


## kikchen

hallo!
knnt ihr mir vielleicht einen guten reisefhrer fr die region empfehlen? oder wie habt ihr eure ausflge geplant? und kommt man gut ohne auto zurecht?
dankeschn!!!

----------


## Evil

Lonely Planet ist eigentlich immer empfehlenswert, der Baedecker tut's auch halbwegs.
Die Busverbindungen sind ziemlich gut, mit Bus Eireann oder Citilink kommst Du schnell voran... nur die Bahn kannste vergessen (wie anderswo auch...)

----------


## Muriel

der beste Reisefhrer fr Irland ist der aus dem Velbinger Verlag (der Reisefhrer mit dem hohen Gebrauchswert, wie er so schn heit), und das stimmt auch. Zwar ohne jegliche Bebilderung, aber man merkt, dass das ein Fhrer ist, der von Leuten gemacht wurde, die selber seit mehr als 20 Jahren nach Irland reisen, super!  :Top:

----------


## Doctse

Ich bin in Irland auch gelegentlich per Anhalter gefahren. Das musst du ja nicht allein machen. (Aber so Rucksacktouristen-Filettierer gibts auf der grnen Insel eher nicht). Ansonsten Bus Eireann. Blo nicht Bahn.

----------


## Muriel

> (Aber so Rucksacktouristen-Filettierer gibts auf der grnen Insel eher nicht).


Mein Reg hatte mich gewarnt, ich solle doch so was bitte nicht machen, jedes Jahr wrde eine junge Frau dabei umgebracht werden, hat mich auch sehr gewundert, traut man dem beschaulichen Land gar ned zu  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Doctse

Ausschlieen sollte man das nicht. Sicher ist man wohl nirgends auf diesem Planeten^^ Naja, die Busse sind nicht so teuer. Aber per Anhalter hatte man oftmals direkt Insidertipps und Einladungen zu irgendwelchen Parties. Man muss ja a) *nicht allein* trampen b) kann man sich seinen Chauffeur *aussuchen* und c) hat man *keinen Khlschrank* dabei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

wobei der Khlschrank einem einen Knigsbesuch, ein Surfen auf dem Meer und die wahrscheinlich einzige Fridge-Party auf diesem Planeten bescheren wrde  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kikchen

hey vielen dank fr eure SCHNELLEN und zahlreichen tips!!!

----------

